# Sticky  5G And Home Alarms



## Corday

Your current home alarm system , unless very recently installed, will need a change of parts from your provider in order to operate on the 5G system. When fully in effect, service will be much faster.


----------



## sobeit

not required until the eol of 4G which could be years yet.


----------

